# ENSO El Niño / La Niña - Evolução



## Rog (7 Set 2006 às 18:37)

As águas do Oceano Pacífico no parte Oriental apresentam temperaturas acima do normal (+1ºC). O lado Ocidental na costa da Austrália apresenta alguma anormalidade negativa, ingredientes que podem antever um El-niño para o fim deste ano!


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 11:11)

*Re: Haverá um El-niño para o fim deste ano?*

Boas

Este é um tema para colocar no tópico da climatologia, contudo espero que o El NIÑO se vai intensificar para o meio do Inverno e veremos uma mudança do padrão da precipitação no Pacífico, i.e. a W na Austrália e a Indonésia irão sofrer mais uma vez os efeitos da seca e a Leste irão ocorrer excessos de precipitação!





Simplificando




este foi o último efeito EL NIÑO 97/98 e se tem uma cadência de 10 anos estamos perto de um outro...





A ver vamos...


----------



## Rog (8 Set 2006 às 14:15)

*Re: Haverá um El-niño para o fim deste ano?*

Coloquei no forum tropical com um propósito de cruzar estes dados do El-niño com a actual situação no Atlântico de furacões em baixa. 
A el-niña favorece os furacões, o el-niño o oposto, poderá se deduzir que podemos estar a entrar numa situação do el-niño atendendo à baixa de furacões? 
Agora mais claramente pergunto, a situação por si só da influência do el-niño ou situação neutral, influência de forma decisiva os furacões no Atlântico?


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 14:37)

*Re: Haverá um El-niño para o fim deste ano?*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Coloquei no forum tropical com um propósito de cruzar estes dados do El-niño com a actual situação no Atlântico de furacões em baixa.
> A el-niña favorece os furacões, o el-niño o oposto, poderá se deduzir que podemos estar a entrar numa situação do el-niño atendendo à baixa de furacões?
> Agora mais claramente pergunto, a situação por si só da influência do el-niño ou situação neutral, influência de forma decisiva os furacões no Atlântico?



Ok não sou Admin, era com o intuito de organizar mais a informação, mas mais importante é discutila e é bom encontrar álguém que também goste de teleconexões  
Bem á quem defensa que sim e há quem defenda que não, contudo no ano passado tivemos uma fase neutral do ENSO pelo que podemos comprovar actividade que se registou 
Contudo sou da opinião que o ENSO não influencia muito o Atlântico, pelo menos directamente, penso que poderá ser um fenómeno encadeado no caótico comportamento atmosférico, i.e. poderá desencadear a longo prazo 2/3 anos anomalias de circulação, como por exemplo uma maior oscilação do NAO, a intensidade e localização dos Ant. dos Açores e de Sta Helena e, assim influenciar quer as temperaturas do mar como a trajectória de ondas tropicais e a consecutiva acumulação de ACE - Accumulate Cyclone Energy!
No entanto outros factores há que ter em conta se fosse só por ENSO o ano passado foi neutral e este ano devido a ausência de ACE e a uma continua alimentação de SAL - Saharan Air Layer, este na minha opinião um dos factores de peso também para uma época intensa ou não 
A terra é um sistema com entradas e saídas e como todos os sitemas fechados, onde existe uma anomalia num determinado região do globo, a mm será compensada mais tarde ou mais cedo num outro ponto do planeta, pelo que teremos de analisar mais num conjunto alargado de teleconexões!

desculpem pelo tamanho mas quando me entusiasmo nunca mais me calo


----------



## albertoisla (29 Set 2006 às 15:52)

*Re: Haverá um El-niño para o fim deste ano?*

Cada vez "El niño" parece más organizado y con más anomalia, aunque no es totalmente simétrico... veremos en que acaba


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 16:09)

*Re: Haverá um El-niño para o fim deste ano?*

Sim, pelo menos existe uma forte tendência e as previsões para o início do próximo ano serão mais acentuadas,

Conforme poderás constatar aqui http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/lanina/


----------



## Rog (6 Dez 2006 às 10:01)

*El-niño 2006 - 2007*

Na última actualização da OMM sobre “El Niño” e “La Niña”, afirma-se que se instalou um fenómeno de “El Niño” “moderado” sobre a bacia tropical do Pacífico, prevendo-se a sua persistência pelo menos durante o primeiro trimestre de 2007.

Registaram-se temperaturas da água do mar à superfície entre 1° e 1,5°C mais elevadas do que o normal para Outubro, valores típicos de numerosas ocorrências de “El Niño” anteriores. Prevê-se que estas condições se intensifiquem ligeiramente nos próximos três meses, contudo os especialistas consideram que não excederão o grau “moderado” durante este período.

Esta situação teve já, e continuará a ter, efeitos gravosos na zona ocidental do Pacífico equatorial, cujas ilhas e regiões continentais adjacentes, incluindo a Austrália e a Indonésia, estão a ser afectadas por graves condições de seca.

IM


----------



## Seringador (6 Dez 2006 às 17:05)

*Re: El-niño 2006 - 2007*

Boas,

Ainda bem que vai ser moderado, pq assim existe potencial para uma ou outra situação de frio....de W 
Já agora aqui fica uma imagem das duas classificações do fenómeno


----------



## Rog (20 Jan 2007 às 10:16)

*Re: El-niño 2006 - 2007*

Relatório deste mês sobre as condições actualis do El-Niño:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/enso_advisory/translate.html
A partir de Fevereiro, Março segundo os modelos, poderá diminuir esta anomalia de temperatura.


----------



## Rog (21 Jan 2007 às 00:26)

*Re: El-niño 2006 - 2007*

Esperava um pouco mais de debate por aqui... paciência


----------



## dj_alex (22 Jan 2007 às 11:47)

*Re: El-niño 2006 - 2007*

Eu não tenho seguido do el niño desde ano, mas parece-me que seja  fraco comparativamente a outros anos de el nino..

Aqui fica uma boa pagina sobre o el nino e seus efeitos na europa

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/booty.weather/metinfo/ENSO_ref.htm


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2007 às 12:25)

*Re: El-niño 2006 - 2007*

Sim Alex,
Espera-se que seja moderado, mas acho que nem a isso vai chegar mas, nada de especial, contudo nos períodos onde ele é fraco, poderá existir situações de Inverno adiadas, i.e., que surgem no fim do Inverno mas que se poderão prolongar pela Primavera, que diga-se de passagem que poderá ser bastante antagónica 

O PDO subiu ligeiramente para positivo, mas nada de excepcional mas poderá favorecer alteração de padrão.... 
http://www.jisao.washington.edu/pdo/PDO.latest

ENSO está a enfraquecer, quando comparado com dezembro...
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/enso_update/gsstanim.shtml

Estas duas teleconexões podem ser uteis para a de longo prazo ou sazonal 

O MJO  Madden / Julian Oscilation
é muito importante para o estudo da estratoesfera ou camadas superiores da atmosfera, para identificar eventuais padrões de comportamento que só alteram em fases ciclicas de meses ou anos...
MJO é baseado em multiplos e variados indices utilizando a monitorização das da radiação de grande comprimento de, dados do vento zonal a 850 hPa e 200 hPa (Wheeler e Hendon, 2004). 
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/MJO/mjo.shtml#discussion


----------



## Seringador (31 Jan 2007 às 15:50)

*Re: El-niño 2006 - 2007*

Boas,

Definitivamente o El Niño está desvanecer mais e nem sequer chegou ao pico previsto no Outono passado para Fev., e como já havia mencionado com um El Niño fraco a moderado existem chances para uma ou outra situação extrema de frio para a Europa que eventualemnte será mais lá para a frente pq até ao quarto minguante 9/10 Fev não prevejo nenhuma desta situações extremas de frio mas que o caldo está a ser preparado isso está 
A NAO ligeiramente -tiva e a do ártico para lá caminha com forte gradiente negativo  

NAO
http://www.theweatheroutlook.com/datnao.asp
AO
http://www.theweatheroutlook.com/datao.asp
SST
http://weather.unisys.com/surface/sst_anom.html
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.1.30.2007.gif

Recordam-se de vos ter mencionado que a situação excelente era ter uma NAO e AO negativa e uma anomalia das temperaturas no correr da costa leste dos USA desde as caraíbas até à Terra Nova  

é preciso recuar até 1987 para encontra-mos uma oscilação negativa superior a -0.5 da NAO com -0.73
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/pna/norm.nao.monthly.b5001.current.ascii.table 

Para terminar o passado dia 29/01 a carta está muito mais pintada do que no ano passado parecendo uma que o qKim aqui colocou 
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/SNOW/ARCHIVE/EuAsia/ims2006028_asiaeurope.gif
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/SNOW/ARCHIVE/EuAsia/ims2007028_asiaeurope.gif


----------



## Rog (1 Fev 2007 às 00:52)

*Re: El-niño 2006 - 2007*

Situação de El-niño neutro, (entre outros factores) irá criar condições para um ano de temperaturas mais quentes no Atlântico Norte, especialmente na zona Ocidental - Caraíbas e Golfo do México - e à formação de mais furacões que o ano de 2006, e com a tendência de se deslocarem mais para Oeste, ao contrário de 2006 que se dirigiram mais para leste. 
Veremos que desenvolvimentos toma este El-niño.
Já agora, existe registo de danos ou vítimas atribuídos ao El-niño?


----------



## Seringador (5 Fev 2007 às 16:44)

*Re: El-niño 2006 - 2007*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Situação de El-niño neutro, (entre outros factores) irá criar condições para um ano de temperaturas mais quentes no Atlântico Norte, especialmente na zona Ocidental - Caraíbas e Golfo do México - e à formação de mais furacões que o ano de 2006, e com a tendência de se deslocarem mais para Oeste, ao contrário de 2006 que se dirigiram mais para leste.
> Veremos que desenvolvimentos toma este El-niño.
> Já agora, existe registo de danos ou vítimas atribuídos ao El-niño?



Eu acho que uma situação neutral vai favorecer um ano ameno, atípico em relação aos últimos, principalemnte a partir de Maio , mas depois na previsão da primavera que irei bervemente libertar irá já ter um pouco essa indicação.
De afto se fosse assim como prevêm um ano de domíbio Neutral é melhor para o frio e ciclogenese do que um ano em El Niño ou mesmo La Niña.



Depende de quem anuncia e quem atribui mortes devido ao El Niño moderado ou pouco moderado, é  a mesma coisa que atribuir causas de morte degenerativa que é provocada pelo aditivos na alimentação, que é silencioso e de longo prazo


----------



## Luis França (28 Fev 2007 às 13:23)

LA NINA'S BREWING, FORECASTERS WARN

    Forecasters warned Tuesday that a La Nina weather pattern - the nasty flip side of El Nino - is brewing, bringing with it the threat of more hurricanes for the Atlantic.

    Officials at the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration announced the official end of a brief and mild El Nino that started last year. That El Nino was credited with partially shutting down last summer's Atlantic hurricane activity in the midst of what was supposed to be a busy season.

    "We're seeing a shift to the La Nina, it's clearly in the data," NOAA Administrator Conrad Lautenbacher said. La Nina, a cooling of the mid-Pacific equatorial region, has not officially begun because it's a process with several months with specific temperature thresholds, but the trend is obvious based on satellite and ocean measurement data, he said.

    "It certainly won't be welcome news for those living off the coast right now," Lautenbacher said. But he said that doesn't mean Atlantic seaboard residents should sell their homes.

    Forecasters don't know how strong this La Nina will be. However, it typically means more hurricanes in the Atlantic, fewer in the Pacific, less rain and more heat for the already drought-stricken South, and a milder spring and summer in the north, Lautenbacher said. The central plains of the United States tend be drier in the fall during La Ninas, while the Pacific Northwest tends to be wetter in the late fall and early winter.

    Of special concern is west Texas which is already in a long-term drought, which during a La Nina will likely get worse, Lautenbacher said.

    *SNIP*

http://apnews.myway.com/article/20070228/D8NID1IO1.html


Boas,

Coloquem aqui todos os comentários sobre o fenómeno, pq acho que vai ser muito discutido este ano...  

Movi o teu Post para aqui para melhor enquadramento e correcção do nome do Tópico e juntei o meu e o teu post

Moderador Meteopt


----------



## Seringador (28 Fev 2007 às 13:30)

*Re: La Niña - Previsão NOAA - 2007*

Bem

Isso são boas notícias para convergir com a minha previsão para este ano, de um uma primavera e verão amenos, e La Niña consegue ser imprevisível e mais fria como consequências a Norte e mais quente e seca a Sul, portanto já sabem se isto se vier a confirmar teremos temperaturas quentes e fora de época por ex: no Brasil e África e ao mesmo tempo frio e precipitação a norte, pq vai influenciar directamente quer o comportamento do PAN, quer e sobretudo o ENSO depois da ciclogénese no Atlântico principalmente a partir do Fim do Verão 


podendo arriscarnos a ter um anos como 2000 ou 1991, que lá para o fim brindou com um manto branco toda a Europa 

podem tirar algumas dúvidas aqui neste site, que podem guardar nos favoritos, pq acho que vai ser útil este ano  

http://www.elnino.noaa.gov/lanina.html


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Fev 2007 às 14:03)

*Re: La Niña - Previsão NOAA - 2007*



Seringador disse:


> Bem
> 
> Isso são boas notícias para convergir com a minha previsão para este ano, de um uma primavera e verão amenos, e La Niña consegue ser imprevisível e mais fria como consequências a Norte e mais quente e seca a Sul, portanto já sabem se isto se vier a confirmar teremos temperaturas quentes e fora de época por ex: no Brasil e África e ao mesmo tempo frio e precipitação a norte, pq vai influenciar directamente quer o comportamento do PAN, quer e sobretudo o ENSO depois da ciclogénese no Atlântico principalmente a partir do Fim do Verão
> 
> ...



Site guardado!  

E quem sabe este ano não apareça alguma surpresa tipo Austrália e neve algures na Europa em pleno Verão...


----------



## Luis França (1 Mar 2007 às 00:56)

*Re: La Niña - Previsão NOAA - 2007*

New evidence that global warming fuels *stronger Atlantic hurricanes*
http://www.physorg.com/news91900409.html


----------



## Seringador (7 Mar 2007 às 13:39)

*Re: La Niña - Previsão NOAA - 2007*

Boas,

De facto no relatório que foi actualizado na passada 2ª feira revela algo de surpreendente e do meu agrado 

http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/lanina/enso_evolution-status-fcsts-web.pdf


----------



## dj_alex (7 Mar 2007 às 14:28)

*Re: La Niña - Previsão NOAA - 2007*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> De facto no relatório que foi actualizado na passada 2ª feira revela algo de surpreendente e do meu agrado
> 
> http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/lanina/enso_evolution-status-fcsts-web.pdf



Bom relatório...

Mas sinceramente só dei uma vista de olhos...


----------



## Luis França (9 Mar 2007 às 18:51)

*Re: La Niña - Previsão NOAA - 2007*

*La Nina may form in Pacific by May as El Nino disappears*
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070308/sc_nm/weather_nina_dc;_ylt=Ah3gmOuHJnEA13TwYjqAnj4PLBIF

NEW YORK (Reuters) - The La Nina weather anomaly may form in the equatorial Pacific in the next two to three months, possibly increasing the risks for more hurricanes later this year in the Atlantic.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2007 às 19:11)

*Re: La Niña - Previsão NOAA - 2007*



Luis França disse:


> *La Nina may form in Pacific by May as El Nino disappears*
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070308/sc_nm/weather_nina_dc;_ylt=Ah3gmOuHJnEA13TwYjqAnj4PLBIF
> 
> NEW YORK (Reuters) - The La Nina weather anomaly may form in the equatorial Pacific in the next two to three months, possibly increasing the risks for more hurricanes later this year in the Atlantic.



Espetaculo mais furacões este ano é bom bom bom bom venha ela     com ele(s).


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2007 às 13:41)

*Re: ENSO El Niño / La Niña (Evolução)*

Parece que é desta que teremos a La Ninã:





> *La Niña conditions will further develop during the next 3 months.*
> During August 2007, negative sea surface temperature (SST) anomalies in the eastern equatorial Pacific expanded westward, and now extend from the coast of South America to the date line (180ºW) (Fig. 1). Consistent with this additional cooling, three of the Niño indices remained cooler than −0.5 ºC throughout August, with only Niño 4 remaining average (latest weekly values: Niño 1+2 (−2.3ºC), Niño 3 (−1.2ºC), Niño 3.4 (−0.6ºC), Niño 4 (+0.0ºC)) (Fig. 2). The upper-ocean heat content (average temperatures in the upper 300 m of the ocean) in the central and east-central equatorial Pacific continued to be below average (Fig. 3), with temperatures at thermocline depth ranging from 1°C to 3°C below average (Fig. 4). While not as pronounced as in previous months, the low-level easterly winds remained stronger than average in the west-central equatorial Pacific, convection was suppressed throughout the central and eastern equatorial Pacific, and an area of slightly enhanced convection again covered parts of Indonesia and the far western Pacific. Collectively, the oceanic and atmospheric conditions reflect La Niña conditions.
> The recent SST forecasts for the Niño 3.4 region range from ENSO-neutral to La Niña (Fig. 5). Nearly all of the dynamical ENSO models forecast the continuing development of La Niña during the next couple of months, and several of the statistical models also indicate the continuation of La Niña conditions through the end of the year. Therefore, current atmospheric conditions (stronger than average easterlies over the west-central Pacific) and observed oceanic trends indicate that La Niña conditions will further develop and possibly strengthen during the next 3 months.
> Based on current conditions in the tropical Pacific, the most recent model outlooks, and on results from historical studies on the effects of cold episodes, wetter than normal conditions are expected over Indonesia and drier than normal conditions are anticipated over the central equatorial Pacific during September - November. During this period, potential impacts over the contiguous United States include wetter than normal conditions over the Pacific Northwest and drier than normal conditions over the southwestern states.



(c) Fonte: El Niño/Southern Oscillation (ENSO) Diagnostic Discussion


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2007 às 19:57)

A La Niña está já bem confirmada no Pacífico, e intensifica-se.
Os modelos prevêm que dure até à Primavera de 2008 (Outono no Hemisfério Sul).



> *EL NIÑO/SOUTHERN OSCILLATION (ENSO)
> DIAGNOSTIC DISCUSSION 8 November 2007
> *La Niña continued to strengthen during October 2007, as equatorial sea surface temperature (SST) anomalies became increasingly negative from 170oE to the South American coast (Fig. 1). The latest 4-week analysis shows the largest SST departures (-2ºC to -3ºC) located between 140oW and the South American coast, with departures of -0.5oC to -1oC observed near the Date Line (Fig. 2). All of the Niño region indices, except for Niño-4, remained lower than -1.0oC (Fig. 3) indicating that La Niña is approaching moderate-strength (3-month running mean value of the Niño 3.4 index below -1.0oC).
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/enso_advisory/ensodisc.html





> *ENSO Wrap-Up
> A regular commentary on the El Nino-Southern Oscillation
> CURRENT STATUS as at 14th November 2007*
> La Niña event is well established in the Pacific, with further intensification evident during the past three weeks. The main characteristics of the event are colder than average temperatures along the equator both on and below the surface, stronger than average Trade Winds and reduced cloudiness. The Southern Oscillation Index (SOI) is the one ENSO indicator that is yet to show a typical La Niña signal: it remains neutral at about +6 for the past 30 days. Computer models forecast the La Niña to last until at least until the southern autumn of 2008.
> http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/enso/


----------



## Vince (9 Dez 2007 às 12:30)

Mais uma actualização:



> *EL NIÑO/SOUTHERN OSCILLATION (ENSO) DIAGNOSTIC DISCUSSION
> issued by CLIMATE PREDICTION CENTER/NCEP
> 6 December 2007*
> 
> ...


http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/enso_advisory/ensodisc.html


----------



## Rog (22 Jan 2008 às 00:03)

As condições de La Niña continuam presentes, embora nas ultimas semanas a anomalia negativa tenha sido menor e tinha enfraquecido o fenómeno La niña.
Ainda assim, devido à extenção de aguas com anomalia negativa é provável que se mantenha até meados deste ano com moderada intensidade. é provável que nos ultimos 4 a 5 meses do ano, o ENSO estaja com valores neutros. 
alguns gráficos:


































Fonte


----------

